# Another cage?? (help)



## ThrunThru (Jul 4, 2011)

Hello all, 
It's summer and I wonder if I should get a second arboreal tarantula cage. For one, I do not want to always carry that heavy one I got (12x12x24inch) that is made in glass. For second reason, I might go once a while to my pops for 1-2 nights/days or even visit my friends outside of the city. Thus, I was more likely thinking of custom made cage (Acrylic design). My female Avic is about 2 1/2 years old (didn't got the chance to measure her length yet).

Would a 7x7x13inch be good? Its not like she will live her whole life in the second... ya kno?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 4, 2011)

my adult female A. avic is in a plastic tub i bought from the store that is just about that same size...and she is about 5 1/2"...so yea that would be a good size....the Avics dont really need much room...and you can always give that 12x12x24 to me


----------



## moose35 (Jul 4, 2011)

do you want this to be a portable/travel cage??



moose


----------



## ThrunThru (Jul 4, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> my adult female A. avic is in a plastic tub i bought from the store that is just about that same size...and she is about 5 1/2"...so yea that would be a good size....the Avics dont really need much room...and you can always give that 12x12x24 to me


that 12x12x24" is for keeps, hah, I just need a second as for travel.

That tub you bought from that store, does it has a website?

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




moose35 said:


> do you want this to be a portable/travel cage??
> 
> 
> 
> moose


Yes, that's the word, portable/travel cage.


----------



## NikiP (Jul 4, 2011)

Why would you need to drag your spider along enough to need a travel container? That's just adding unneeded stress. You should be able to leave it alone for quite a bit of time when visiting friends without ill effects.


----------



## moose35 (Jul 4, 2011)

ThrunThru said:


> Yes, that's the word, portable/travel cage.


not really a good idea



moose


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 4, 2011)

the store i bought it from is just a small store that sells stuff, and then the next time they might not have it....its called Biglots...they are like a retail store...dont know if they have a website...but walmart would most likely have something just as good...i have bought alot of different tubs from both those stores....and like everyone else says, you really shouldnt drag your T around with you...too much stress....if your gone for a day or two, your T would be absolutely fine....in september i am going to north carolina for 9 days, and dont excpect to find any problems when i return home...maybe some will have molted but thats about it...although i will feed them, and water them up good before i go....






ThrunThru said:


> that 12x12x24" is for keeps, hah, I just need a second as for travel.
> 
> That tub you bought from that store, does it has a website?
> 
> ...


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 4, 2011)

> female Avic is about 2 1/2 years old (didn't got the chance to measure her length yet).


Are you determining her age by her legspan?



> Why would you need to drag your spider along enough to need a travel container? That's just adding unneeded stress. You should be able to leave it alone for quite a bit of time when visiting friends without ill effects.


+1 The average tarantula can be left for at least a long weekend without ill effect.  I've left mine as long as a week.  I would be seriously concerned about the stress of transport being more detrimental.  And if your family/friends are not T-keepers, what pesticides, etc do they use in their homes that may communicate to your T?


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jul 4, 2011)

as previously stated, i wouldn't transport my tarantulas unless the need to is dire. avics especially, even just cleaning out their enclosure and destroying their webbing they've laid down seems to stress them out, nevermind the actual ride. i've moved four times in the last year, and each time has put me on edge despite packing my Ts so well i could have shipped them to florida instead. point, they don't need the unecissary stress.

saying she's 2 1/2 years old gives us no indication of her size, other than, in theory she is not a sling and her sex has been determined, though i find those to be dubious conclusions.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 4, 2011)

Formerphobe said:


> I've left mine as long as a week.  I would be seriously concerned about the stress of transport being more detrimental.  And if your family/friends are not T-keepers, what pesticides, etc do they use in their homes that may communicate to your T?


I've left mine for like 2 weeks
all healthy....


----------



## ThrunThru (Jul 4, 2011)

Formerphobe said:


> Are you determining her age by her legspan?


No, I do not determinate her age by her leg span, but by the information that the expert who sold her to me.

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------




NikiP said:


> Why would you need to drag your spider along enough to need a travel container? That's just adding unneeded stress. You should be able to leave it alone for quite a bit of time when visiting friends without ill effects.


I understand that, but here, at where I live, the temperature/humidity doesn't always keep up being stable. If Im not around her, things can get very dry!! It did happen to me a few times--and I aint willing to take that chance cause, as it might sound crazy, but Im really attached to her, lol. Besides that, she is twice more docile than the average Avics (well, according to the expert, and I don't know if that is a necessary info).


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jul 5, 2011)

ThrunThru said:


> I understand that, but here, at where I live, the temperature/humidity doesn't always keep up being stable. If Im not around her, things can get very dry!! It did happen to me a few times--and I aint willing to take that chance cause, as it might sound crazy, but Im really attached to her, lol. Besides that, she is twice more docile than the average Avics (well, according to the expert, and I don't know if that is a necessary info).


i certainly hope a keeper in canada pipes up. i think it'll be fine if you check on it before and after your short excursions.

docility is irrelevant, the constant displacement of your tarantula combined with transport itself i assume would cause stress equal or greater to her enclosure being dry occasionally, especially if her abdomen is fine and she shows no signs of dehydration.


----------



## astraldisaster (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with everyone else...she would be absolutely fine for up to a week (or more) if you overflowed her water dish. Maybe just add a second one if you're going to be gone a while?

If you insist on transporting her, make her permanent enclosure an acrylic one that you can take with you. Removing the spider from her habitat every time you want to leave town is going to put a ton of unnecessary stress on her.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 5, 2011)

ThrunThru said:


> No, I do not determinate her age by her leg span, but by the information that the expert who sold her to me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Do you use peatmoss, or cocofiber, or potting soil?
peatmoss/moss and cocofiber hold water  alot longer then  the potting soil.
To keep humidity you can also put rocks/pebbles on the bottom of the container, add some water to the top of the rocks/pebbles then put some damp peatmoss on top, the water will slowly evaporate while your away maintaining humidity.
but I dont even need this...
What part of canada are you from?


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 6, 2011)

> docility is irrelevant


+1


> If you insist on transporting her, make her permanent enclosure an acrylic one that you can take with you. Removing the spider from her habitat every time you want to leave town is going to put a ton of unnecessary stress on her.


+1


> saying she's 2 1/2 years old gives us no indication of her size, other than, in theory she is not a sling and her sex has been determined, though i find those to be dubious conclusions.


+1



> the expert who sold her to me.





> well, according to the expert


Perhaps you should consult your expert.  I'd be interested in his/her opinion of forcing a tarantula to be a traveling companion.


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 6, 2011)

A false bottom would be the best choice, imho. I use them in all my arboreal cages. I need to water about once every 2 months with this method. Just be sure to have sufficient ventilation and watch for any mold. I've had none so far.


----------



## Motorkar (Jul 7, 2011)

If you will transfer her all around all the time she will be in great deal of stress and she will eventually die becouse of it. Spiders need peace and quiet, some shade they can hide in. Overflow the water dish and/or add another, pour some water on the substrate and you can go away for a week or two or theree. Spiders aren't that fragile as you think and they can survive, its in their instinct. if it will get a bit dryer she will move herself down to substrate or even dig a bit to get moisture so don't worry. Just make sure it won't be soaking wet.


----------



## Tym Hollerup (Jul 7, 2011)

Motorkar said:


> If you will transfer her all around all the time she will be in great deal of stress and she will eventually die becouse of it. Spiders need peace and quiet, some shade they can hide in. Overflow the water dish and/or add another, pour some water on the substrate and you can go away for a week or two or theree. Spiders aren't that fragile as you think and they can survive, its in their instinct. if it will get a bit dryer she will move herself down to substrate or even dig a bit to get moisture so don't worry. Just make sure it won't be soaking wet.


+10

As others have already stated, there should be no reason for you to bring your spider everywhere you go. They're not dogs.


----------



## Motorkar (Jul 7, 2011)

ksmith999 said:


> A false bottom would be the best choice, imho. I use them in all my arboreal cages. I need to water about once every 2 months with this method. Just be sure to have sufficient ventilation and watch for any mold. I've had none so far.


I made filter with the river gravel on the bottom of 2 of my enclosures, I will do the same with others when I do general maintainace. The filter keeps moisture in peat moss for a very long time, I don't water it whatsoever for more than a month and it is still wet. It is really awsome. Just do (2,5 cm(1 inch) of filter from river gravel, put lot of peat moss on it, push it down firmly and do it again so you get nice height, about 15 cm(5.9 inches). This will make sure the spiders will be happy and safe.


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 7, 2011)

That's the same concept I used. It does work very well, indeed


----------



## ThrunThru (Jul 9, 2011)

*Alrighty*

I went to my local pet shop and asked the same lady that sold the T to me about what you guys were reading thru in this thread, lol. Well, the problem I was so obsessed about was that I believed that the humidity in the jungle was ALWAYS stable -- which isn't true at all.

So, not getting a second cage. Therefore, won't be transporting her here to there and vice-versa.


----------



## jonnyquong (Jul 9, 2011)

LPS with an EXPERT?  LOL    :barf:


----------



## Formerphobe (Jul 11, 2011)

> LPS with an EXPERT? LOL :barf:


Well, I guess it could happen.  We did land a man on the moon...


----------

